# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La energía nuclear fue la más utilizada en España en 2011

## ben-amar

La capacidad de la solar instalada aumentó un 43% en un año

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/

Emilio de Benito Madrid 6 ENE 2012 - 16:10 CET

Mal balance desde un punto de vista ecológico de la generación de electricidad en España en 2011. Según los datos de Red Eléctrica de España (REE), de los 255.179 gigavatios-hora (GVh) demandados, la mayor aportación fue de las nucleares, que cubrieron un 21%. Pero, peor aún desde el punto de vista de las emisiones, es que las centrales alimentadas de carbón supusieron el 15%, mientras el año pasado solo aportaron el 8%. Teniendo en cuenta que la demanda se mantuvo casi estable (cayó un 2,1%, lo que, ajustando temperaturas y los efectos de la laboralidad queda en un 1,2%), eso quiere decir que las emisiones de CO2 de este origen se duplicaron. En el conjunto, las emisiones del sector han aumentado un 25%, según REE.

Esto tiene un claro impacto no solo medioambiental, sino también económico, ya que el aumento de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero debe ser amortiguado en el mercado internacional.

La primera causa de este aumento en el uso de energías más contaminantes está en el descenso de la aportación de la electricidad de origen hidráulico, que ha pasado de cubrir el 16% de la demanda a hacerlo solo del 11%. Pero también influyen, como han resaltado las organizaciones ecologistas, las ayudas dadas al carbón nacional. Estas subvenciones priman un combustible de baja calidad y muy contaminante, pero tienen como objetivo mantener la actividad productiva en las zonas mineras que, sin esta explotación, tendrían unas perspectivas económicas de futuro complicadas, ya que son regiones sin otras fuentes de recursos.

En total, las energías renovables (eólica, hidráulica, térmica renovable y solar) han pasado de suponer en 2010 el 36% de la oferta al 33% en 2011.

Los datos muestran la dificultad técnica de obtener todo el potencial de las renovables. La clave de este problema está en que se trata de sistemas de energía variables. Dependen del caudal del agua, de si hay nubes o no o de si sopla el viento, mientras que en las otras centrales todo es cuestión de alimentar el combustible, y se puede ajustar el ritmo de la producción a la demanda. La excepción son las nucleares, que tampoco se pueden regular son las más inflexibles de todas, ya que los reactores no se pueden estar encendiendo y apagando.

El resultado es que si se atiende a la capacidad de producción, las renovables podrían aportar el 46% de la energía, pero quedan infrautilizadas. Por ejemplo, las hidráulicas podrían aportar el 19% del total, y el año pasado se quedaron ocho puntos por debajo y la eólica podría suponer el 21%, pero solo representó el 16%.

El desajuste es menor en las energías más minoritarias, como la de origen solar. La capacidad instalada de este origen aumentó un 43% el año pasado con respecto al anterior, con la introducción de centrales de una nueva modalidad, la termoeléctrica. Esto se debe a la entrada en funcionamiento de dos grandes plantas, la de Andasol en Sierra Nevada y la de Gemasolar en Almería. Es de las energías menos desaprovechadas: puede suministrar el 5% del total y cubrió el 4% de la demanda, según REE.

En el extremo opuesto está la energía nuclear. Por capacidad instalada representa el 8% del total de la energía en España, pero su utilización es intensiva, y aportó el 21% de los gigavatios hora que se consumieron en 2011.

El carbón se aprovecha también casi todo: del 12% del total instalado, supuso el 15% del consumido.

Ello es a costa de las centrales de ciclo combinado (gas). Aunque emiten proporcionalmente menos CO2, su materia prima es toda importada, así que tiende a penalizarse su uso, aparte de que es la más fácil de modular. Podría aportar el 25% de la energía total que se consume, pero el año pasado representó apenas el 19%.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es lógico que la nuclear sea la fuente más utilizada, puesto que siempre está puesta en marcha y nunca se desconecta de la red salvo los periodos de recarga de cada reactor o algún SCRAM que pudiese sufrir algún reactor. El resto del tiempo, es una energía de "24 horas 365 días al año".

Por otra parte, claramente se puede ver porqué estoy a favor de incrementar el número de reactores en España y de eliminar esa moratoria absurda. No puede ser que utilicemos tantas centrales térmicas y de ciclo combinado que tiran miles y miles de toneladas de CO2.




> Los datos muestran la dificultad técnica de obtener todo el potencial de las renovables. La clave de este problema está en que se trata de sistemas de energía variables. Dependen del caudal del agua, de si hay nubes o no o de si sopla el viento, mientras que en las otras centrales todo es cuestión de alimentar el combustible


Hombre, por fin alguien que dice la realidad. Hoy por hoy, es imposible mantener todo el sistema energético únicamente con renovables que dependen totalmente del medio. Por cualquier causa, nos vienen varios años de sequía y de ausencia de vientos constantes y a ver qué hacemos... a volver como antes con los candelabros y las antorchas  :Mad: 




> Por ejemplo, las hidráulicas podrían aportar el 19% del total, y el año pasado se quedaron ocho puntos por debajo


Claro que pueden aportar el 19%, incluso más... ¿a costa de qué? Pues a costa de destrozar todos nuestros ríos y embalses y que no quede agua ni para beber  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

> Claro que pueden aportar el 19%, incluso más... ¿a costa de qué? Pues a costa de destrozar todos nuestros ríos y embalses y que no quede agua ni para beber



Claro, pero ese problema se podria solucionar con unos contra-embalses que devolviesen al primero el caudal extraido.

Pero eso .......hoy no......¡maaaaa    ña   na!   No esta el momento para esa macro-inversiones

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Claro, pero ese problema se podria solucionar con unos contra-embalses que devolviesen al primero el caudal extraido.


Ciertamente, pero esta opción tiene un límite. Tan sólo es rentable cuando haya excedente de energía, normalmente, por la noche. El resto del día, es inviable.

----------

